# Worx WX15RT in a table



## Lucretia (4 Jan 2011)

Hi,

I can't find info anywhere, but have a need to get my router into a table as I keep taking chunks out of stuff 

I've looked at the base and there are a number of screws holding on the plastic sub base, can this be taken off and screwed into a table or will I have to drill through the table/insert to get it to fit?

Are there specific measurements required for the screw hole locations?

Has anyone done this?

I can take a picture of the base if you would find it easier.

Thanks,
Luke.


----------



## Lucretia (4 Jan 2011)

Router base by lucretia9000, on Flickr


----------



## Titus A Duxass (5 Jan 2011)

If you have a Router Table (RT) with an insert plate you need to transfer those holes on to the insert plate.

You can take it off and use it as a pattern but you'll have to find a centre.
You really need to find out the PCD of the holes which appear to be spaced equally around the PCD.


----------



## sacha83 (27 Jan 2011)

I have the same router, I'm not sure about the holes but when you take the plastic off there are 2 I believe, I was going to build a custom table but never got round to it, anyway, I got a 7x7'' and 1/4'' thick steel plate cut, to mount the router into, and I was going to use the 2 holes and I think that'll do, otherwise just drill your own unless you don't want to mess up the base.

Sacha


----------



## DT Tech (30 Jan 2011)

I may be looking at this a little simplistic but I'd use a workmate type bench as the table (with a lift out section) and to find the PCD and centre, i'd photocopy the face of the router and use as a template.


----------

